# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  اخبار الرياضة متجدد ان شاء الله

## فارس القانون

*في مباراة اثبتت بالفعل أن الأفضل هو من تأهل لدور الثمانية نجح المنتخب الغاني العتيد في اقصاء نظيره الكوري الجنوبي من مونديال الشباب والوصول للمربع الذهبي في افتتاح مباريات ربع النهائي التي جمعت الفريقين على استاد مبارك بمدينة السويس بثلاثة اهداف لهدفين في مباراة قمة الاثارة .* 
*بداية المباراة لم تشر لنهايتها وبالتحديد من المنتخب الكوري الذي بدا تائها في الملعب وغير قادر على مواجهة فريق بثقل غانا التي سيطرت على المباراة من بدايتها وضغطت بشدة على المرمى الكوري من أجل التقدم المبكر ولايقاف السرعة الكورية بالضغط المستمر عليها وبعد 8 دقائق فقط ينجح اديباه من افتتاح النتيجة للنجوم السوداء بعد عرضية ارضية من الناحية اليمنى يحولها اديباه لهدف متميز لغانا .*
*واصل الغانيون سيطرتهم وبكرة طبق الأصل من الأولى يعزز الغانيين تقدمهم ولكن من الناحية اليسرى هذه المرة بعد ان ارسل ايو الكرة للجبهة اليسرى ليتم ارسالها ارضية اوسي يحولها ايضا بنفس الطريقة الى الهدف الثاني .*
*توقع الجميع انهيار كوري بعد ان احكم الغانيون قبضته على المباراة لعبا ونتيجة ولكن هدف العودة السريع من بارك هي سيونج في الدقيقة 31 ادخل كوريا في المباراة من جديد بعد كرة رأسية وصل اليها قبل الحارس ووضعها في المرمى الخالي لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم غاني بهدفين لهدف .*
*استمرت الاثارة في الشوط الثاني وواصلت غانا سيطرتها على اللقاء واخذ اللقاء في الشد والجذب حيث حاولت كوريا تعديل النتيجة فيما كان امل الغانيون من تسجيل هدف ينهي الأمال الكورية وهو ما تحقق بالفعل في الدقيقة 77 عن طريق اديباه الذي توغل وسط دفاعات كوريا ووضعها ببرود اعصاب من تحت اقدام الحارس ليحرز هدفه السادس في البطولة وينفرد بصدارة الهدافين بجدارة واستحقاق .*
*المنتخب الكوري لم يستسلم بعد الهدف وعاد للمباراة سريعا مرة أخرى عن طريق كيم سونج في الدقيقة 82 لتلتهب المباراة في الدقائق الثمانية الأخيرة حيث اهدرت غانا هدفا مؤكد بعد ارتطام كرة اديباه بالقائم وارتدادها لتشكل خطر داهم على مرمى غانا هذا الخطر الذي استمر لنهاية المباراة حيث حبس الفريق الكوري نظيره الغاني داخل منطقةالجزاء لما يزيد عن ثلاث دقائق على أمل تعديل النتيجة ولكن استبسال الغانيين في الزود عن مرماهم اوصلهم لنصف النهائي ليكون الفريق الافريقي اول اطراف المربع الذهبي وينتظر مواجهة الفائز من لقاء الثامنة بين المجر وايطاليا .*


**************************************************  ***********






*نشرت صحيفة البلاد السعودية تقريراً صحفياً حول المستوى الذي ظهر به حسام غالي مع فريق النصر خلال أخر مباريات الفريق أمام القادسية والتي تمكن فيها النصر من تحقيق الفوز بثلاثيه صنع غالي فيها الهدف الثاني لزميله سعد الحارثي بأقتدار شديد وتمكن من تسجيل الهدف الثالث. 

وعبرت الصحيفة قائله أن غالي لم يقدم المستوى المأمول منه منذ قدومه الى صفوف العالمي و حتى يومنا هذا.ولكن بعد مباراة النصر الاخيرة امام فريق القادسية ضمن لقاءات الفريقين والمقدمة من الجولة الخامسة من دوري زين للمحترفين قدم اللاعب حسام غالي شيئا بسيطا من المستوى المرجو من لاعب محترف بحجمه وبحجم السمعة التي قدم بها من الدوري الاوروبي. 

وأردفت الصحيفة قائله :- " ان هذا المستوى لا يمكن بأية حال من الاحوال ان يجعل النصراويين يمتدحون اللاعب وكأنه اسطورة زمانه.واذا كان كذلك اين هو من مباراة الديربي امام شقيقه الهلال ينبغي لحسام تقديم المزيد من العطاءات حتى يستطيع البقاء ضمن صفوف العالمي، وادارة النصر بقيادة الامير فيصل بن تركي قادرة على جلب محترف آخر يفيد الفريق".* 



***************************************************  ********


*حياة او موت .. اما ان نكون او لا نكون ... الفرصة الاخيرة .. سمها ما شئت ولكنها بالفعل خير تعبير قبل مواجهة مصر المرتقبة امام زامبيا في تصفيات كأس العالم . 

مصر التي عاشت لحظات من السعادة لا توصف مع مديرها الفني حسن شحاتة ... هاهي تقف على قدم وساق تنتظر مواجهة مصر وزامبيا غدا السبت في العاصمة الزامبية لوساكا في تمام الثانية عصرا بتوقيت القاهرة . 

اللقاء سيشهد اثارة كبيرة لسعي كلا الفريقين في تحقيق الفوز ، المنتخب الزامبي سيلجأ للتأمين الدفاعي كما هو متوقع لجذب المنتخب المصري لاراضيه والضرب بسلاح المرتدات ، ليقينه من الاندفاع المصري الهجومي بغية تحقيق الفوز بأكبر عدد من الاهداف .



**************************************************  **


**في سيناريو درامي نادرا ما نراه ودع المنتخب الايطالي مونديال الشباب المقام في مصر على يد المجر التي صعدت لنصف النهائي لاول مرة في تاريخ المجر في مباراة مجنونة حملت كل عوامل الاثارة . 

اربعة حالات طرد وخمسة اهداف واخطاء دفاعية فادحة وعزيمة لا تنتهي كانت عناوين مباراة المتعة بين ايطاليا والمجر . 

لم تنتظر المباراة اكثر من دقيقتين حتى تبوح عن نواياها ومن أول هجمة مجرية حاول نجم الفريق نيميث مراوغة المدافع جنتيلي الذي اضطر لجذبه من القميص ولم يتردد احد نجوم اللقاء وهو الحكم الكولومبي الشهير اوسكار رييز من احتساب ضربة جزاء لاحفاد بوشكاش ينجح كومان من تحويلها لهدف التقدم المجري . 

استمرت الاثارة على مدار الشوط وحاول الطليان التعديل ولكن كل المحاولات باءت بالفشل امام دفاع مجري محكم وحارس متألق اسمه بيتر جولاكسي وينشط في نادي ليفربول العريق لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم مجري مستحق . 

في الشوط الثاني زاد اغلاق المجريون لدفاعاتهم وزاد الطليان من هجومهم ولكن دون خطورة حقيقية حيث كانت الخطورة من نصيب شباب المجر من الهجمات المرتدة السريعة بقيادة كومان ونيميث ولكن وجود حارس صاعد في سماء الكرة الايطالية يدعى فيوريلو كان كفيلا بافساد كل الهجمات المجرية حتى جاءت الدقيقة 72 والتي قام فيها رييز باشهار الانذار الثاني في وجه جنتيلي ليجبر ايطاليا على اكمال المباراة بعشرة لاعبين وتزداد مشاكله وحقيقة فقد كان طردا وهميا نظرا لعد لمس جنتيلي للاعب المجر من الأساس . 

ولكن الطليان كما عودونا دائما فقد عادوا للمباراة في الوقت القاتل بعد استلام الظهير الأيسر مازوتا لكرة من فوق المدافعين يضعها قوية في المرمى ليعود بايطاليا للبطولة ويبقيها في المونديال . 

منحنى اخر شهده اللقاء في الدقيقة 84 بعد أن اضطرت ايطاليا للاستمرار في المباراة ب9 لاعبين فقط بعد طرد لاعب الوسط بيني بقرار مجحف من الحكم بعد أن حاول اللاعب تشتيت الكرة دون رؤية اللاعب الذي ضغط عليه من الخلف واضطر لضربه دون عمد ولكن الحكم وجد انه استحق الطرد لتزداد الأمور صعوبة على الاتزوري ولكن الأمور بدأت تتزن نسبيا في الدقيقة 89 عنما طرد الحكم سيزيريس المجري بعد تدخل عنيف مع احد لاعبي ايطاليا ليصبح الفارق لاعب واحد فقط ولكنه طرد مدرب ايطاليا ايضا لكثرة اعتراضاته . 

لم تقل الاثارة في الاشواط الاضافية ولكنها ازدادت وبعد شوط اضافي اول تكتيكي كان الشوط الرابع هو الأروع عندما افتتحه نيميث بهدف مجري بعد اختراق من العمق ومراوغة الحارس في الدقيقة 112 . 

الا ان الرد الايطالي جاء بسرعة البرق "الدقيقة 113 " بعد ان انطلق بونافنترا بعرض الملعب امام منطقة الجزاء ... متجاوزا اربعة لاعبين ومسددا بيمناه كرة اجتازت الجميع لتهز الشباك في هدف يتحمل مسؤليته الحارس المجري . 

وكما كان الهدف الايطالي سريعا ... كان قرار حكم اللقاء بطرد اللاعب الايطالي البيرانزي في الدقيقة 115 ليلعب الطليان بثمانية لاعبين . 

وفي الدقيقة 117 استطاع نيمث ان يحرز هدف الفوز للمجر لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المجر 3 – 2 في مباراة رائعة ولتتأهل للمربع الذهبي .*

----------


## فارس القانون

*[align=center]تشكيل منتخب مصر أمام زامبيا اليوم[/align]*

[align=center][/align]







تشكيل منتخب مصر الذى سيخوض المباراة المصيرية أمام زامبيا ظهر اليوم السبت، فى الجولة الخامسة لتصفيات كاس العالم 2010 يتكون من: عصام الحضرى فى حراسة المرمى وهانى سعيد ليبرو أمامه وائل جمعة وأحمد سعيد أوكا، فى اليمين محمد بركات واليسار سيد معوض، وفى الوسط أحمد فتحى وحسنى عبدربه وأحمد حسن ومحمد أبو تريكة، وفى الهجوم عمرو زكى.

----------


## فارس القانون

[align=center]الأرجنتين تعزز فرصتها فى الصعود لكأس العالم بفوز صعب على بيرو بهدفين لهدف[/align]

*عزز المنتخب الأرجنتينى فرصته فى الصعود لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 مباشرة دون خوض الملحق بعد أن حقق فوزاً صعباً على ضيفه منتخب بيرو بهدفين لهدف .

وجاء هذا الفوز بمثابة طوق الانقاذ لرقبة المدير الفنى الأرجنتينى دييجو مارادونا والذى كادت الارجنتين أن تخرج على يده من التصفيات فى سابقة فريدة من نوعها .

ظهرت العزيمة والأصرار على راقصى التانجو وفرضوا سيطرتهم على أحداث الشوط الاول من المباراة وصالوا وجالو وقدموا جميع أنواع فنون كرة القدم من تسديد لعرضيات لمراوغات ولكن حال تألق الحارس البيروفى دون أن تسكن شباكه أي أهداف .

وفى شوط المباراة الثانى أنقلب الحال ليسيطر منتخب بيرو خاصة بعدما منى مرماه بهدف فى الدقيقة الثالثة فى الشوط الثانى عن طريق مهاجم ريال مدريد جونزالو هيجوين .

وأستمر حال المباراة هجمات من بيرو يقابله دفاع منظم من الارجنتين وتغاضى حكم الميباراة عن ضربة جزاء صحيحة لبيرو بعدما لمس المدافع الكرة بيده داخل المنطقة ولكن الحكم لم يرها لتفوت فرصة التعديل على بيرو .

وفى المقابل لم يهدأ الأرجنتينيون وخاصة وأن المباراة على أرضهم ونجحوا فى إمتصاص الحماس الذى دب فى عروق البيروفيين , ولكن دوام الحال من المحال خاصة وأن الارجنتينيون ركنوا للهدف الوحيد دون تعزيزه ليتمكن لاعب الوسطالبيروفى هرنان رنجيفو من تعديل النتيجة فى أخر دقيقة من المباراة وسط إحباط أرجنتينى .

لم ييأس المنتخب الارجنتينى وهاجم فى الدقائق الباقية وكشر عن أنيابه ليدافع عن حظوظه فى التأهل ليتمكن المهاجم المثير للجدل دائماً مارتن باليرمو من إحراز هدف الفوز فى الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت بدل من الضائع ليثبت مجدداً أن الكرة دائماً مليئة بالأثارة والمفاجآت .

وبهذا الفوز يرفع المنتخب الارجنتينى رصيده للنقطة الـ25 ليحتل بها المركز الرابع متقدماً على الاكوادور والتى خسرت من أوروجواى , بينما توقف رصيد بيرو عند 10 نقاط أحتل بها المركز العاشر والاخير فى المجموعة بصدارة .

ويكفى الأرجنتين الفوز فى مباراتها المقبلة عندما تحل ضيفة على أوروجواى فى الجولة الأخير للتصفيات لتصعد مباشرة لكأس العالم 2010 , وأى نتيجة أخرى غير الفوز تدخلها لحسبة برما .

كولومبيا 2 - 4 تشيلى
ونجح منتخب تشيلى من حسم مسألة صعوده ليحجز البطاقة الثالثة لأمريكا الجنوبية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا .

وقدم منتخب تشيلى مستوى أكثر من رائع ونجح فى تحويل تأخره بهدف فى الدقيقة 12 لفوز فى نهاية المباراة بأربعة أهداف لهدفين .

وبهذا رفع المنتخب التشيلى رصيده للنقطة الـ30 خاطفاً البطاقة الثالثة عن القارة الجنوبية , وتاركاً وراءه ثلاث منتخبات أخرى تتصارع على البطاقة الرابعة ومن يسقط منهم ينافس على بطاقة الملحق , بينما توقف رصيد كولومبيا عند 20 نقطة ليفقد أى أمال على أى بطاقة للصعود أو حتى بطاقة الملحق .

الأكوادور 1 - 2 أوروجواى
كما نجح منتخب أوروجواى من تعزيز فرصه هو الاخر فى اللحاق والمنافسة على البطاقة المتبقية من أجل الصعود المباشر وذلك بعدما حول تأخره بهدف لفوز بهدفين .

وفرط الأكوادور فى فوز كان فى متناول يديه وذلك على الرغم من أنه كان الافضل طوال الشوط الاول ومعظم فترات الشوط الثانى إلا أن غياب التركيز عن لاعبيه فى بعض الفترات هو ماتسبب فى الهدفين .

وبخسارة الأكوادور تتقلص فرصها فى الصعود المباشر إذ يستلزم عليه الفوز فى المباراة القادمة والأخيرة مع إنتظار وقوع الارجنتين فى فخ التعادل فى مباراتها القادمة عندما تحل ضيفة على أوروجواى , بينما منح هذا الفوز لمنتخب الاوروجواى أمل كبير فى التأهل المباشر حيث يتبقى لها مباراة وحيدة أمام الارجنتين وللصعود المباشر يجب الفوز عليها بأى نتيجة .

فنزويلا 1 - 2 باراجواى
وخرج رسمياً منتخب فنزويلا من المنافسة على الصعود لكأس العالم بعدما تلقى خسارة موجعة من منتخب باراجواى "القوى" بهدفين لهدف .

الخسارة حطمت أخر أمل للفنزويليين من أجل المنافسة على أياً من بطاقات الصعود أو بطاقة الملحق , بينما ضمن منتخب باراجواى الصعود من قبل فلم يؤثر هذا الفوز سوى أنه فوز معنوى ليس إلا .

تقدم المنتخب الباراجويانى بهدفين أولاً فى الدقيقتين 56و 80 عن طريق اللاعبين سالفادور كاباناس وخوسيه كاردوزو على الترتيب , قبل أن يقلل الفارق لاعب وسط فنزويلا ألكسندر روندون فى الدقيقة 86 .

بهذا الفوز يتقدم باراجواى بثلاث نقاط ويظل فى المركز الثانى برصيد 30 خلف البرازيل  المتصدرة بفارق 3 نقاط , بينما يتوقف رصيد فنزويلا عند 21 نقطة تحتل بها المركز السابع .

بوليفيا vs البرازيل
وتقام أخر مباريات الجولة الـ17 مساء اليوم وتحديداً فى الساعة العاشرة مساءاً بين منتخبى بوليفيا والبرازيل على أرض الاولى , وتعتبر تلك المباراة غير ذات أهمية للمنتخبين اللهم إلا اللاعب الشرفى فالبرازيل ضمنت صعودها من قبل جولتين بينما ضمنت بوليفيا الخروج مبكراً بعدما أحتلت المركز قبل الاخير فى المجموعة .

يذكر تصفيات أمريكا الجنوبية تقام بين الـ10 دول الأعضاء بنظام دورى من دورين يصعد منها الاربعة الاوائل مباشرة لكأس العالم بينما يخوض صاحب المركز الخامس بعد إنتهاء التصفيات مباراتين ملحق مع بطل أوقيانوسيا .
*
[align=center][/align]

----------


## فارس القانون

[align=center]عاجل - شحاته يعفو عن زيدان : عقابه إنتهى بلقاء زامبيا .. ومعنا امام الجزائر [/align]


*صرح حسن شحاته المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر بأن محمد زيدان من الممكن ان ينضم للفريق في مباراة الجزائر في حالة جاهزيته الفنية والبدنية بعد انتهاء عقابه بالغياب عن مباراة زامبيا اليوم. 

وقال شحاته في تصريحات لبرنامج الرياضة اليوم " زيدان تمت معاقبته بالغياب عن لقاء زامبيا, وفي حالة جاهزيته الفنية والبدنية سيتواجد مع المنتخب في مباراة الجزائر القادمة في نوفمبر". 

وأضاف " مثلما يحتاج زيدان العودة إلى المنتخب , المنتخب ايضا بحاجة إلى عودة زيدان للمنتخب". 

ويذكر ان المنتخب المصري قد تمكن من تحقيق الفوز على نظيره الزامبي بهدف نظيف أحرزه حسني عبد ربه ليرتفع بذلك رصيد المنتخب الوطني من النقاط لـ 10 نقاط يحتل بها المركز الـثاني في المجموعه خلفاً للمنتخب الجزائري المتصدر بفارق الأهداف وأنتظاراً لمبارة الجزائر غدا امام المنتخب الرواندي. 


*[align=center][/align]

----------


## فارس القانون

[align=center] كوستاريكا تقصي المنتخب الاماراتي في الدقيقة 120[/align]

*اقصى المنتخب الكوستاريكي للشباب نظيره المنتخب الاماراتي عندما فاز عليه باستاد القاهرة بنتيجة 2 - 1 في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريقين في دور الثمانية لتتأهل كوستاريكا لاول مرة في تاريخها للمربع الذهبي لتلاقي البرازيل التي فازت على المانيا هصر اليوم بنفس النتيجة . 

وقدم المنتخب الاماراتي مباراة رائعة متسيدا اللقاء منذ بدايته وحتى نهايته ، وسط تراجع مستمر من المنتخب الكوستاريكي ، لتصل نسبة الاستحواذ اكثر من 60% للمنتخب الابيض . 

ففي الدقيقة 33 افتتح احمد علي التسجيل لمنتخب بلاده بعد ان استفاد من عرضية ارضية وضعها في الشباك الكوستاريكية ، ولكن رد المنتخب الكوستاريكي جاء بسرعة البرق عن طريق خوسيه مارتينيز في الدقيقة 37 مستغلا خطئا ساذجا في التغطية الدفاعية . 

وبعد الهدف استمر التفوق الاماراتي ... بل ازداد مع مرور الوقت ، في الوقت الذي اكتفى فيه الكوستاريكين بالهجوم المرتد على فترات ولكن الهجوم المرتد كان يشكل تهديدا على المرمى الاماراتي . 

وبعد انقضاء التسعين دقيقة ... استمر اللعب في الاشواط الاضافية لتتواصل الكرات المنهمرة على المرمى الكوستاريكي ، ولكن بوجود الحارس العملاق ايستيبان الفرادو كان التسجيل صعبا ... اذ تكفل الاخير في ابعاد عدد كبير من الاهداف كان كفيلا بفوز الامارات بعدد وافر من الاهداف . 

وفي الدقيقة 119 نال فوزي من فريق الامارات بطاقة حمراء للخشونة ليغادر الملعب مطرودا قبل دقيقة واحدة على نهاية الشوط الاضافي الثاني . 

وفي الدقيقة 120 استغل ماركوس اورينا خطئا ساذجا من المنتخب الاماراتي عندما حاول احد المدافعين ارجاع الكرة برأسه لحارس المرمى فيأخذ اللاعب الكوستاريكي الكرة ويسددها ولكن الحارس يبعد الكرة ويحاول نفس المدافع ابعاد الكرة ولكنه "يجلي" لتسدد الكرة في الشباك الخالية وتنتهي المباراة بفوز غير مستحق للمنتخب الكوستاريكي 2 - 1 . 

جدير بالذكر ان المنتخب الكوستاريكي سيواجه نظيره البرازيلي يوم الثلاثاء القادم في نصف النهائي ... بينما يواجه المنتخب الغاني نظيره المجري . 


*[align=center][/align]

----------


## فارس القانون

[align=center]*زامبيا "عديناها" والجزائر "وراها" 
وربنا..منتخبنا مبروك 
هدف الرحمة لعبدربه أنقذ سمعة الكرة المصرية*[/align]



*عاشت البعثة المصرية ليلة من ألف ليلة وليلة ولم يتبق سوي الجولة الأخيرة والحاسمة أمام المنتخب الجزائري وذلك عندما تغلب منتخبنا الوطني علي نظيره الزامبي بهدف نظيف في المباراة التي جرت بينهما ظهر أمس ضمن منافسات الجولة الخامسة للتصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة إلي كأس العالم بجنوب إفريقيا ..2010 أحرز هدف المباراة الوحيد حسني عبدربه في الدقيقة 23 من شوط المباراة الثاني. 

ونجح لاعبو منتخبنا الوطني في تحدي جميع الظروف التي واجهتهم متمثلة في حرارة الجو المرتفعة وأرضية الملعب السيئة والتي ظهرت كأنها ملعب للتدريب ومع ذلك تخطي لاعبونا الصعاب لينتزع منتخبنا أغلي ثلاث نقاط له في مشوار التصفيات ويرتفع رصيد الفراعنة إلي 10 نقاط متساويا مع نظيره الجزائري الذي سيلعب اليوم مع رواندا. 

شوط زامبي 
دخل المنتخب الزامبي مهاجماً منذ أول دقيقة في اللقاء محاولاً إحراز هدف مبكر مستغلاً عاملي الأرض والجمهور لصالحه في الوقت الذي غاب فيه التركيز عن لاعبي منتخبنا الوطني وظهرت حالة من الدربكة والتوهان من جانب لاعبينا حتي انهم كانوا خارج نطاق الخدمة طوال مجريات الشوط الأول. 

دخل حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للفراعنة اللقاء بطريقة 3/5/2 وبتشكيل مكون من عصام الحضري لحراسة المرمي وأمامه ثلاثي الدفاع أحمد سعيد "أوكا" ووائل جمعة وهاني سعيد ومال محمد بركات للجبهة اليمني وسيد معوض يساراً وحسني عبدربه وأحمد فتحي كمحوري ارتكاز وقاد الهجوم الثنائي محمد أبوتريكة وعمرو زكي ومن تحتهما أحمد حسن. 

واعتمد الفرنسي رينار المدير الفني لزامبيا بشكل واضح علي الثنائي كالابا وكريستوفر كاتونجا واللذين كانا مصدر ازعاج لدفاع منتخبنا ويستحق الحارس عصام الحضري الإشادة وأن نرفع له القبعة علي الكرات بالجملة والتي تصدي لها ببراعة وكأنه سد منيع للهجمات الزامبية الخطيرة التي جعلت الجماهير المصرية تضع يدها علي قلبها خوفاً من أن تسكن أياً منها شباكه إلا أن الحضري كان له رأي آخر وهو الدفاع عن المرمي المصري حتي آخر لحظة. 

وتمثلت الخطورة الفعلية للمنتخب الزامبي في الجبهة اليمني والتي يمثلها كالابا وفشل أحمد سعيد "أوكا" في الحد من خطورته وكان معظم تمريراته خطيرة للغاية بالاضافة إلي اللعب من لمسة واحدة والتي أرهقت لاعبينا في الوقت الذي تغلبت فيه العشوائية علي أداء لاعبي المنتخب الوطني. 

وبدأت أولي الهجمات الخطيرة في الدقيقة العاشرة عندما أطلق كالابا تصويبة صاروخية وجدت طريقها في أحضان الحارس العملاق عصام الحضري وذلك إثر خطأ دفاعي واضح وقع فيه لاعبونا. 

وكان كريستوفر كاتانجو هو مصدر ازعاج للدفاع المصري في الجبهة اليسري إلا ان العناية الإلهية وقفت بجانب لاعبي منتخبنا وكان مصير تلك التمريرات إلي خارج المرمي. 

أول هجمة 
وظهرت الهجمة الخطيرة الوحيدة للاعبي منتخبنا في الدقيقة 20 عندما قدم محمد أبوتريكة كرة حريرية إلي عمرو زكي الذي انطلق بالكرة ومرر عرضية إلا أن الحارس كيندي كان لها بالمرصاد. 

بعدها بثلاثة دقائق لمح كالابا تقدم الحضري عن مرماه وحاول وضع كرة "لوب" من فوقه إلا أن الحظ وقف بجانب لاعبينا وخرجت الكرة إلي خارج المرمي لتتوالي الفرص الضائعة من جانب المنتخب الزامبي. 

براعة الحضري 
ويستحق عصام الحضري أن نرفع له القبعة علي المجهود الذي بذله ودافع عن مرماه ببسالة بدأت بتصويبة صاروخية من خارج منطقة الجزاء تصدي لها الحضري بأطراف أصابعه إلي ركنية. 

وتواصل التألق من جانب وحش افريقيا عندما راوغ كالابا المدافع أحمد سعيد "أوكا" وتوغل بالكرة داخل منطقة الجزاء وسدد كرة صاروخية تصدي لها الحارس تلاها مباشرة عرضية لكالابا من الجبهة اليمني انقض عليها كاتونجو برأسه أخرجها الحضري علي الفور. 

حالة توهان 
وظهرت حالة من عدم التركيز للاعبي منتخبنا الوطني في الدقائق المتبقية من شوط المباراة الأول حتي اننا وجدنا أحمد فتحي تارة يميل للجبهة اليمني وتارة أخري لوسط الملعب بالتناوب مع محمد بركات في حين لم يقدم سيد معوض العرض المنتظر منه.. وتمر الدقائق المتبقية من الشوط بسلام علي لاعبي منتخبنا ويخرج الفريقان متعادلين سلبياً. 

الشوط الثاني 
شهد الشوط الثاني تغييرا في بعض المراكز بعد التعليمات التي أعطاها حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للفريق للاعبيه مال أحمد فتحي للجبهة اليمني بعد أن بدأ اللقاء في منتصف الملعب وذلك بالتناوب مع محمد بركات في محاولة لإرباك حسابات المنافس. 

ومن أخطر هجمة للمنتخب الزامبي استغل كاتونجو خطأ فادحاً من جانب فتحي الذي تمت مراوغته ويتوغل بالكرة داخل منطقة الجزاء ومرر عرضية سددها ايمبيسوما بغرابة إلي خارج المرمي وسط ذهول من قبل الجماهير المتواجدة بالمدرجات والجهاز الفني للفريق. 

أجري شحاتة تغييرات تكتيكيا في محاولة منه لتنشيط الناحية الهجومية فدفع بأحمد رءوف بدلا من محمد بركات ليتغير التكتيك داخل الملعب فيعود أحمد حسن لوسط الملعب ويلعب برأسي حربة هما عمرو زكي ورءوف من تحتهما محمد أبوتريكة وبالفعل تغير الأداء من جانب الفراعنة ونشط الأداء من جانب لاعبينا حتي أننا بادلنا الزامبيين الهجمات المتتالية في رحلة البحث عن هدف. 

امتلك لاعبونا زمام المباراة وأحكم نجوم الفراعنة السيطرة علي وسط الملعب وتوالت العرضيات واحدة تلو الأخري في الوقت الذي نجح فيه الدفاع المصري إحكام الرقابة اللصيقة علي مهاجمي زامبيا. 

فرحة مصرية 
وجاءت الدقيقة 23 لتشهد معها الفرحة المصرية عندما أطلق حسني عبدربه رصاصة الرحمة في قلوب الزامبيين عندما انطلق سيد معوض بالكرة من الجبهة اليسري ومرر كرة أرضية إلي عبدربه المنطلق من الخلف سددها صاروخية لا تصد ولا ترد في الشباك الزامبية معلنة عن الهدف الأول للفراعنة لترتفع معها الأعلام المصرية في المدرجات الزامبية. 

ودفع شحاتة بثاني تغييراته بنزول أحمد عيد عبدالملك بدلا من عمرو زكي في محاولة منه لإرهاق الدفاع الزامبي تلاه مباشرة الدفع بآخر الأوراق وذلك بنزول شريف عبدالفضيل بدلا من أحمد سعيد "أوكا" الذي تعرض للاصابة ولم يتمكن من استكمال المباراة. 

وظهرت حالة من عدم التركيز من جانب المنتخب الزامبي في الدقائق المتبقية من اللقاء حتي انهم فشلوا في اختراق الدفاع المصري والمتكتل فلجأ لاعبوه للتصويب من خارج منطقة الجزاء إلا أن جميعها كان مصيرها إلي خارج المرمي لتنتهي علي إثرها المباراة بفوز الفراعنة. 

..واشتعلت موقعة البليدة بين الجزائر ورواندا الليلة 

ينتظر المصريون اللقاء المرتقب بين الجزائر ورواندا الذي سيقام باستاد البليدة بالجزائر في الثامنة والربع مساء اليوم بتوقيت القاهرة. 

فنتيجة لقاء الليلة تهم كل المصريين والجزائريين بعد أن تمكن منتخبنا الوطني من التساوي مع الجزائر في رصيد 10 نقاط.. يحلم المصريون بمفاجأة رواندية.. ويحلم الجزائريون بفوز كبير يصعب مهمة المصريين في المباراة الحاسمة بالقاهرة يوم 14 نوفمبر القادم. 

وإذا كان الفريق الرواندي هو أضعف فرق المجموعة فإنه سيقاتل في مباراة الليلة خاصة بعد هزيمة زامبيا والتي جددت آمال الروانديين في التأهل لكأس الأمم الافريقية حيث يستقبل منتخب رواندا نظيره الزامبي في مباراة فاصلة وحاسمة بينهما الشهر القادم في ختام التصفيات.
*

----------


## فارس القانون

[align=center]                        الخبر الجزائرية تتهم زامبيا بتفويت مباراة مصر[/align]


*اتهمت صحيفة الخبر الجزائرية منتخب زامبيا بتفويت مباراتها مع مصر أمس السبت فى الجولة الخامسة وقبل الأخيرة من التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا، وانتهت بفوز الفراعنة بهدف نظيف. 

قالت الصحيفة رداً على تصريحات سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة المصرى عقب مباراة الأمس، والتى طالب خلالها الاتحاد الأفريقى "الكاف" بتعيين مراقبين للحكام الغينيين الذين سيديرون مباراة الجزائر ضد رواندا اليوم الأحد "إن هذا الكلام يعتبر تلميحا من رئيس الاتحاد المصرى إلى عدم نزاهة الحكام الغينيين الذين سيديرون لقاء الليلة". 

وأضافت الصحيفة أن تصريحات زاهر ليس لها معنى، إلا أنه يحاول تبرير الوجه الباهت الذى ظهر عليه منتخب مصر ضد زامبيا، محاولاً تكذيب كل التأكيدات والدلائل التى تحدثت عن تسهيل المنتخب الزامبى مهمة الفراعنة فى الشوط الثانى، بعدما كان أداؤهم سلبياً فى الشوط الأول، وكان أصحاب الأرض الأقرب للفوز. 
*[align=center][/align]
*
*

----------


## فارس القانون

[align=center]الجارديان:"مباراة كراهية" جديدة بين مصر والجزائر[/align]

*قالت صحيفة الجارديان البريطانية إن الهدف الذى أحرزته مصر فى زامبيا فى المباراة التى جمعت بينهما أمس السبت فى التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم، والتى أقيمت فى زامبيا، كان كافياً لأن تصبح المباراة القادمة بين مصر والجزائر فى الجولة الأخيرة من التصفيات "مباراة كراهية" على حد تعبيرها. 

وذكرت الصحيفة بما حدث فى مباراة عام 1989 عندما التقيا الفريقان فى مصر وفاز المنتخب المصرى بهدف لحسام حسن صعدت به مصر إلى كأس العالم فى إيطاليا، وما أعقبه من أحداث عنيفة انتهت بإصدار الإنتربول أمرا قضائيا بالقبض على نجم الكرة الجزائرى الشهير لخضر بللومى، لتنفيذ حكم قضائى مصرى بحبسه بتهمة التسبب فى إحداث عاهة مستديمة فى عين طبيب مصرى عقب تلك المباراة. 

ورأت الجارديان أن هذه المباراة المرتقبة ستبقى خبراء الفيفا فى حالة من الانشغال بها ناهيك عن قوات الشرطة التى ستحفظ الأمن فى هذه المباراة الهامة. وكان الإنتربول قد أسقط القضية المذكورة فى شهر أبريل الماضى قبل لقاء مصر والجزائر فى لقاء الذهاب بالجزائر، وتنازل الطبيب المصرى عن دعواه. 

وزعمت الصحيفة أن هناك تاريخا طويلا من الكراهية بين مصر والجزائر، "فالمصريون والجزائريون لا يرحبون ببعضهم البعض، ويستغلون مبارايات كرة القدم للتعبير عن هذا، والسبب فى ذلك يعود إلى الخمسينيات عندما رفضت مصر اللعب مع فريق كرة كان يدعو لأستقلال الجزائر، ولعب مباريات كثيرة فى شمال أفريقيا وآسيا وشرق أوروبا".*  
                                                                                                                       [align=center][/align]

----------


## فارس القانون

[align=center]تقارير: شرفي هلالي على مشارف شراء نادي وست هام الإنجليزي  [/align]

الرياض/ قالت تقارير صحفية، إن شرفي هلالي، اقترب من شراء نادي وست هام يونايتد الإنجليزي بالاشتراك مع مستثمر سعودي آخر، مقابل 301 مليون جنيه إسترليني وفقما حدده مالكه الأيسلندي بجور جلفور جومدند سون. 
وقالت إن الشرفي الهلالي انكب على دراسة أكثر من عرض لشراء أندية إنجليزية في الفترة الماضية، إلا أنه استقر على وست هام بعد أن طرحت عليه الفكرة بالاشتراك بشراء النادي الذي تعود إدارته للثري الأيسلندي بجور جلفور جومدند سون الذي استحوذ على 83 في المائة من أسهمه في عام 2006 مقابل 85 مليون جنيه إسترليني، بعد أن لقي دعما ماليا من ملياردير أيسلندي يرأس بنك لاندسبانكي لانتشال النادي الذي يرزح تحت وطأة الديون. 
وينتظر الإعلان عن صفقة شراء النادي الذي يقبع في المركز الـ 19 من الدوري الإنجليزي في الأيام المقبلة بعد الاتفاق على تفاصيلها. 
وكانت الأندية الإنجليزية قد أدارت بوصلتها إلى الخليج العربي، بعد أن نجح الشيخ منصور بن زايد في امتلاك نادي مانشستر سيتي الموسم الماضي، فيما انتقلت ملكية نادي بورتسموث إلى المستثمر السعودي علي الفراج الذي استحوذ على 90 في المائة من أسهمه بعد أن أبرم صفقة شراء مع مالكه الإماراتي سليمان الفهيم، في حين تدور مباحثات بين مجموعة F6 التي يرأسها الأمير فيصل بن فهد لشراء نادي ليفربول الإنجليزي. 
وكانت صحيفة ''ديلي ميل'' البريطانية قد كشفت في تقرير لها أن مجموعة من رجال الأعمال السعوديين ينوون غزو الملاعب الإنجليزية، حيث يخططون لشراء عشرة أندية على الأقل بخلاف ناديي بورتسموث ومانشستر سيتي المملوكين حاليا بالفعل لمستثمرين عربيين.

----------


## فارس القانون

[align=center]الهلال والنصر اليوم في قمة مرتقبة بكأس الأمير فيصل  [/align]

الرياض/ ستكون مواجهة الهلال والنصر اليوم في الجولة الرابعة من منافسات كأس الأمير فيصل بن فهد، قابلة للانفجار بعدما احتكما في مواجهتهما الدورية إلى التعادل، وعلاوة على التنافس التقليدي بينهما، سيكون الصراع على أشده بينهما لاحتلال عرش الترتيب، إذ حصد الفريقان العلامة الكاملة في جميع المباريات التي خاضاها. 
والفريقان يتقاسمان صدارة المجموعة بتسع نقاط من ثلاثة انتصارات لكل منهما مع تفوق النصر بفارق الأهداف. 
وتقام اليوم عشر مباريات ضمن الجولة الرابعة، أبرزها لقاء القمة الجماهيرية بين الهلال والنصر على ملعب الأمير فيصل بن فهد في الرياض، والنصر استعد جيدا لهذا اللقاء من خلال تكامل عناصره إضافة إلى تطعيم الفريق ببعض عناصر الخبرة من بينهم حسين عبد الغني، أحمد مبارك، صالح صديق، أحمد عباس، منصور الثقفي، أحمد البحري، وعبده برناوي، فيما يحدو الأمل الهلاليين في تجاوز ظروف النقص الكبير في صفوف فريقهم، بعد انضمام الدوليين لمعسكر المنتخب السعودي. 
وسيضطر مدرب الهلال لإشراك بعض اللاعبين في غير مراكزهم لسد هذا النقص على أمل التغلب على الظروف وكذلك مصارعة غريم تقليدي يعد في قمة جاهزيته. 



 [align=center][align=left][/align][/align]
 وفي المجموعة ذاتها يلتقي الشباب على ملعب الأمير خالد بن سلطان في نادي الشباب، بضيفه الوطني في مهمة يتوقع أن تكون سهلة أمام الشباب لمواصلة مطاردة ثنائي الصدارة. 
ويستضيف الرياض نظيره الشعلة على إستاد الأمير تركي بن عبد العزيز في نادي الرياض، حيث يسعى الفريقان إلى تسجيل أولى النقاط في رصيدهما الخالي. 
وفي المجموعة الثانية تقام ثلاثة لقاءات إذ يستضيف الفتح على ملعبه المتصدر الاتفاق، وفي اللقاء الثاني يحل القادسية ضيفا على هجر، وفي المباراة الثالثة على ملعب الخليج في سيهات يلتقي الخليج بنظيره العدالة. 
وفي المجموعة الثالثة، يستضيف الأهلي نظيره الوحدة في جدة، ويلتقي الاتحاد نظيره الأنصار.
وفي المجموعة الرابعة يستضيف التعاون الحزم على ملعب مدينة الملك عبد الله الرياضية في بريدة، وفي المباراة الثانية يلتقي الفيصلي على ملعبه الرائد.

----------


## فارس القانون

[align=center]الجزائر تفوز على رواندا 3 - 1 ..ولا بديل لمصر سوى الفوز بهدفين نظيفين في القاهرة[/align]


*فاز المنتخب الجزائري على نظيره الرواندي بثلاثة اهداف لهدف في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريقين في الجزائر في اطار منافسات الجولة الخامسة من المجموعة الثالثة من تصفيات كأس العالم 2010 عن قارة افريقيا . 

سجل اهداف اللقاء باتريك موتيزا في الدقيقة 20 للمنتخب الرواندي ... بينما سجل اهداف الجزائر عبد القادر غزال في الدقيقة 22 ، نذير بالحاج 45 ، وكريم زياني في الدقيقة 94 من ركلة جزاء .

ورفع المنتخب الجزائري رصيده الى 13 نقطة احتل بها صدارة الترتيب بفارق 3 نقاط عن المنتخب المصري الذي يحتاج للفوز على الجزائري بالقاهرة 2 - 0 لضمان الصعود للمونديال الذي غاب عنه الفراعنة منذ عام 1990 . 

بدأ المنتخب الجزائري اللقاء بضغط شديد ، واضاع العديد من الفرص الخطرة كان ابرزها تلك التي تكفل القائم في ابعادها . 

وفي الدقيقة 20 احرز على عكس سير احداث اللقاء اللاعب الرواندي باتريك موتيزا الهدف الاول من كرة ارتدت من ركلة ركنية ليسددها وتغير اتجاهها وتسكن الشباك معلنة عن تقدم رواندا بهدف دون رد . 

ولكن الرد الجزائري جاء سريعا عن طريق عبد القادر غزال في الدقيقة 22 بعد ان استطاع ان يحول كرة ثابتة برأسه داخل المرمى ليشتعل معها ملعب مصطفى تشاكر بالبليدة . 

واستمر الضغط الجزائري ليلغي حكم اللقاء هدفا صحيحا 100 % للجزائر على الرغم من تجاوز الكرة خط مرمى رواندا بحوالي نصف متر . 

وقبل نهاية الشوط الاول نجح المنتخب الجزائري في اضافة الهدف الثاني بسبب ضعف في التغطية الدفاعية ليستقبل نذير بالحاج كرة عرضية ارضية من زياني ويضعها بلحاج في المرمى منهيا الشوط الاول بتقدم الجزائر 2 - 1 . 

وفي الشوط الثاني هبط الاداء الجزائري وانحصر اللعب في اغلب الفترات في منتصف الملعب وسط توالى سقوط لاعبي رواندا على ارضية الملعب بغية اضاعة الوقت . 

وشكلت الكرات العرضية والثابتة خطرا كبيرا على المرمى الرواندي ولكن تسرع اللاعبين الجزائرين ساهمفي اضاعة العديد من الفرص . 
*
*


وحاوال سعدان اجراء تبديلات هجومية ولكن التبديلات لم تسهم بشكل كبير في رفع الاداء الجزائري وقبل نهاية اللقاء بثواني معدودة نجح الجزائريين في الحصول على ركلة جزاء سددها كريم زياني بنجاح داخل المرمى منهيا اللقاء بفوز الجزائر 3 - 1 . 

وبهذه النتيجة يتوجب على المنتخب المصري الفوز على الجزائر بالقاهرة 2 - 0 لضمان التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم . 

وفي لقاء اخر اقيم في المجموعة الرابعة فقدت السودان امالها بالوصول لكأس الامم الافريقية بعد خسارتها امام مالي بهدف دون رد ، لتتأهل مالي وبينين الى نهائيات الامم الافريقية بينما حجزت غانا بطاقة العبور للمونديال .*

----------

